# Need Help Regarding DPT



## fahadijaz (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi ! i want to know whats the scope of dpt ?
which university will be best to study DPt because my uhs aggregate is around 70 % 
and i don't want to waste a year so kindly provide me any information you have regarding DPT ? please


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

As far as I remember, DPT doesn't take your aggregate into consideration. They make the merit on the basis of your Fsc score, though MCAT is still a requirement. 
Anyways, now that it depends on your Fsc score, I was wondering whats your Fsc score is? If its above 75%, the best place to go would probably be Rawalpindi Medical College. If its above 80%, the best would be Kind Edward Medical University. For lower than these, there are a lot of institutions like FMH, Isra University etc.


----------



## fahadijaz (Jul 1, 2012)

actually i talked to a doctor and he told me that there's no scope of DPt in Pakistan .. 
those who study Dpt have no value .. so should i repeat fsc ? my fsc scores are just 73% .. 
or should i change my field and do bba then mba ?? 

i also wanted to know that medical uni give admissions in feb or jan if there's an empty seat because i've heard that many students leave their seats ??


----------



## iqra rehman (Oct 31, 2012)

i dont agree with it that dpt has no scope my family doctor suggested me to go for it . its the upcoming field you can get into any hospital n moreover u can go for ms n phd its among top ten professions of the world. every body has its own opinion so do what ever u feel right !! n yeah would like to tell you that it has same 17 grade as mbbs n bds graduates an a house job of one year is also entertained after completion of your course !! thats all i know all the best n if u feel like repeating than go 4 it!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ayub9594 (Dec 26, 2016)

nice, i was confused to opt DPT, u have cleared the things, my aggregate is 79% in FSC, would u kindly guide me for best Uni/College. Thanks


----------

